# Firenock Tracor nocks Luminocks



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

we are going to film an evaluation on these nocks what question would you like answered?


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you see them from space?


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

our millitary probubly can


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Which lighted nock weighs the least?

Why is the sky blue?
why in the hell are they soooo expensive?
do these jeans make me look fat?


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

nockedup said:


> Which lighted nock weighs the least?
> 
> Why is the sky blue?
> why in the hell are they soooo expensive?
> do these jeans make me look fat?


To your last question yes


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Wolfey said:


> To your last question yes


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

reliability and strength


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*things I'd like tested...*

Which one is brightest, which one last the longest(most shots), which set are matched weight(if you buy 3 or more), which one is the lightest(has least effect on FOC), which one has replacable parts vs. throw away ones after battery or nock goes bad. If they are all very similar in performance then which one is best value, which one is the easiest to use(reset after shot), which one is the most robust.....TM


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

tmolina said:


> Which one is brightest, which one last the longest(most shots), which set are matched weight(if you buy 3 or more), which one is the lightest(has least effect on FOC), which one has replacable parts vs. throw away ones after battery or nock goes bad. If they are all very similar in performance then which one is best value, which one is the easiest to use(reset after shot), which one is the most robust.....TM



yeah...thats all good if you want value for your money 
Seriously, I am interested to see how this goes as I am skeptical of which one to buy. All valid questions.


----------



## Timmer72 (May 17, 2007)

I can already guess the clear winner, but am looking forward to your test results. Reliability would be what I'm interested in most of all.

Of your list I've only shot the Lumenocks and they worked less than 50% of the time. Plus they only worked after a handful of shots. That was a few years ago, hope they made improvements by now. My homemade models were more reliable than that.

Can I assume that you are impartial to any of the models being tested?


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

luminocks crack the ends of your arrows from shutting them off.


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

nockedup said:


> Which lighted nock weighs the least?
> 
> Why is the sky blue?
> why in the hell are they soooo expensive?
> do these jeans make me look fat?


Thats a easy one. Firenock weighs 27grains, lumenok 30.6 And these grains are with the arrows I shoot


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

tmolina said:


> Which one is brightest, which one last the longest(most shots), which set are matched weight(if you buy 3 or more), which one is the lightest(has least effect on FOC), which one has replacable parts vs. throw away ones after battery or nock goes bad. If they are all very similar in performance then which one is best value, which one is the easiest to use(reset after shot), which one is the most robust.....TM


Here is any info you need to know about all three


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

$20 bucks for a dang lighted nock?????????
Wow that is a major ripoff.
$10 bucks is fine, but come on.


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

The proof is in the pudding..........:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

camoman73 said:


> $20 bucks for a dang lighted nock?????????
> Wow that is a major ripoff.
> $10 bucks is fine, but come on.


eBay has the tracer nock X for $7.99 each new in the package.


----------



## SkySharkin' (Apr 17, 2006)

Will they work at least 98% of the time? The other one sure does'nt!


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*

The Firenocks will work 110% of the time..


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

without a doubt. Firenock hands down.


----------



## Masssteve (Sep 2, 2008)

*Failure rate*

I would like to see all of them evaluated to include the G5, and the Carbon Express, and find out which ones WORK when you need them too.......


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Personally I chose the Easton Tracers...they are fantastic and fool proof. I just glued the magnet to my riser, rather than use the velcro...never a problem--and they fly great.


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

same,trasers havent let me down. i got some yesterday for cross bow arrows shot 30 shots lit every time.paid way way less.


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

Which works best with Fobs?


----------



## Masssteve (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sounds like the Tracers win!!!!!!!!*

Easton usually makes a solid product


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

tried them I like the easton tracers best hands down .


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*actually used one*

For those who claim he like one product over the other. I would really like to know did they actually tried the other product before claiming that one is better or not as good as the other. Or one just think he had find the best/worst/ideal product and assumed. I think one would a tons of mis-information by not having actually tried it and make claims. "OR" it is what the poster's TRUE intension is.


----------



## Timmer72 (May 17, 2007)

What happened to the testing? I've been checking back and off an on, but don't see any reslults.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

I used both and I will NEVER waste my money on either. 
Keep in mind this is imo whats not good for me maybe good for you.


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

still working on it should be done first part next week


----------

